# Ugh, I hate this



## vraiblonde

My baby is burning oil.  2006 Rav4.  She's been an excellent car to me, but now she's doing stupid things.  My hood is pitted from dumb trees and you polluter types, and since Maine she's been needing me (okay, Monello) to feed her oil between changes.

I am sad.

So should I continue to baby my baby, or should I call it a day and get a new car?  I can afford a new car, I just don't want to.  This car and I have been through a lot together.

"Nobody can replace Brad"


----------



## Monello

FWIW, there is no noticeable burning oil smell or visible oil leaking.  PCV valve?


----------



## General Lee

I'd hold on to it for while. How much oil you adding between oil changes and at what mileage are the changes?


----------



## MR47930

Whole lot cheaper to try and fix her up than the monthly payments of a new car. How many miles? If it's not north of 200k I would invest a little cash and try to prolong the life.


----------



## glhs837

Monello said:


> FWIW, there is no noticeable burning oil smell or visible oil leaking.  PCV valve?



Slightly more smoke on start up? Valve seals would let some oil in during operation, but not enough to cause visible smoke or even much of a smell, but after cooldown would let more in that would be burnt pretty fast on startup.


----------



## Gilligan

Our 2004 Murano inexplicably started using about a quart of oil every 1500 miles or so. Put over 40,000 miles on it with it doing that. No idea where it is going. And stopped caring .....and just checked the oil often.


----------



## mAlice

If you want to keep her, fix her.  Even though my car is only a few years old, I'm in the market for a new ride.  I want a pick'emup truck.


----------



## transporter

vraiblonde said:


> My baby is burning oil.  2006 Rav4.  She's been an excellent car to me, but now she's doing stupid things.  My hood is pitted from dumb trees and you polluter types, and since Maine she's been needing me (okay, Monello) to feed her oil between changes.
> 
> I am sad.
> 
> So should I continue to baby my baby, or should I call it a day and get a new car?  I can afford a new car, I just don't want to.  This car and I have been through a lot together.
> 
> "Nobody can replace Brad"



So you have no idea what is causing the oil usage but you want advice on whether to buy a new car because of the oil usage? That's brilliant.

Hey, here's an idea! Why don't you have your mechanic diagnose the problem? Once the problem and solution are known, _then_ make the decision to ride it till it dies, fix it, or get a new one.


----------



## mAlice

transporter said:


> So you have no idea what is causing the oil usage but you want advice on whether to buy a new car because of the oil usage? That's brilliant.
> 
> Hey, here's an idea! Why don't you have your mechanic diagnose the problem? Once the problem and solution are known, _then_ make the decision to ride it till it dies, fix it, or get a new one.



Really?  That's all ya' got?  You just wanna' be a jerk?  You're pathetic.  You miss the whole concept of social media.


----------



## Merlin99

mAlice said:


> Really?  That's all ya' got?  You just wanna' be a jerk?  You're pathetic.  You miss the whole concept of social media.



Some peoples purpose in life is to be an example.



transporter said:


> So you have no idea what is causing the oil usage but you want advice on whether to buy a new car because of the oil usage? That's brilliant.
> 
> Hey, here's an idea! Why don't you have your mechanic diagnose the problem? Once the problem and solution are known, _then_ make the decision to ride it till it dies, fix it, or get a new one.


see kids this is a dick, don't be a dick.


----------



## Gilligan

transporter said:


> So you have no idea what is causing the oil usage but you want advice on whether to buy a new car because of the oil usage? That's brilliant.
> 
> Hey, here's an idea! Why don't you have your mechanic diagnose the problem? Once the problem and solution are known, _then_ make the decision to ride it till it dies, fix it, or get a new one.



You should start a web blog giving out advice on automotive matters. Your brilliance is stunning.


----------



## Gilligan

Merlin99 said:


> Some peoples purpose in life is to be an example.
> 
> 
> see kids this is a dick, don't be a dick.


----------



## Ken King

There is a warranty enhancement for the 2006-2008 Rav4 - https://www.toyoheadquarters.com/threads/excessive-oil-consumption-on-2az-fe-engine-lsc-ze7.362/


----------



## vraiblonde

148k miles - not super high, but up there.  When we get to Marathon I'll hook up with the Toyota service place in Key West.  It will be about ready for an oil change by then, and they can check everything out.

When we were in Solomons I took it to Toyota in Lex Park.  They did an oil change and put a seal on the cap; told me to drive it 1000 miles and bring it back to check for oil consumption.  Well, we weren't going to be there in 1000 miles, so I took it to Toyota in St. Augustine, told the guy what was going on, he said don't worry about it, just keep an eye on the oil and add as needed.  Neither said anything about a valve needing to be replaced, but that seems to be the general consensus here (and yes, I value you all's opinion).  I would prefer to have the problem fixed, if it's something fixable and not an engine rebuild or some crazy thing.

I'm also looking for opinions on when it's time to get a new car.  Both of my ex-husbands liked to get something new every few years; if it were up to me I'd still be driving my '92 Wrangler - I don't like new things unless I hate the old thing.  How often do you all trade in?  Is there anything new cars come with now that I might care about?


----------



## Gilligan

We're shopping for a "new" small SUV right now. The Murano had 208K on it when we sold it last month and our 2000 Cherokee has 180K on it and sprouting all kinds of problems that I don't feel like dealing with.  The Toyota RAV and Honda CRV are our first choices....looking at 2014-2015 models with less than 50K on the ticker.


----------



## vraiblonde

Gilligan said:


> We're shopping for a "new" small SUV right now. The Murano had 208K on it when we sold it last month and our 2000 Cherokee has 180K on it and sprouting all kinds of problems that I don't feel like dealing with.  The Toyota RAV and Honda CRV are our first choices....looking at 2014-2015 models with less than 50K on the ticker.



FWIW, I love my Rav4.  When it's time to get rid of it, I'll most likely get another one.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Monello said:


> FWIW, there is no noticeable burning oil smell or visible oil leaking.  PCV valve?



Possibly. It's a cheap fix (About $5 through Rockauto.com) so it's worth a shot to look into. Take it off and shake it. If you can hear the detent rattling around in it, it's usually okay.

What motor? The 4 cyl (2.4L) or v6 (3.5L)?

Is there oil on the plug heads?

How much oil is being lost between changes? How long between changes? What oil weight? Synthetic or conventional?


----------



## Ken King

Chris0nllyn said:


> Possibly. It's a cheap fix (About $5 through Rockauto.com) so it's worth a shot to look into. Take it off and shake it. If you can hear the detent rattling around in it, it's usually okay.
> 
> What motor? The 4 cyl (2.4L) or v6 (3.5L)?
> 
> Is there oil on the plug heads?
> 
> How much oil is being lost between changes? How long between changes? What oil weight? Synthetic or conventional?



It is a known problem with the 2AZ-FE Engine.  Excessive oil consumption is from a faulty oil control ring on the #3 piston.  They did an extended and enhanced warranty for the problem where the dealer was to replace the piston for free.


----------



## Gilligan

Ken King said:


> Excessive oil consumption is from a faulty oil control ring on the #3 piston.



As an engine builder myself, I have to wonder how in the heck that was limited to one piston only...and always the same one. Interesting..


----------



## AnthonyJames

Try this, it can't hurt. I know peeps who swear by it.


----------



## Ken King

Gilligan said:


> As an engine builder myself, I have to wonder how in the heck that was limited to one piston only...and always the same one. Interesting..



Me too.  But I've never worked mass production where machines do most of the work.


----------



## Gilligan

Ken King said:


> Me too.  But I've never worked mass production where machines do most of the work.



An automation error..OK..yeah that would make sense.


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> As an engine builder myself, I have to wonder how in the heck that was limited to one piston only...and always the same one. Interesting..



I'm sure you're familiar with  early Volkswagen engines.  They kept losing one forward cylinder due to poor heat dissipation.  No water cooling, so it basically cooked.


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> As an engine builder myself, I have to wonder how in the heck that was limited to one piston only...and always the same one. Interesting..





GWguy said:


> I'm sure you're familiar with  early Volkswagen engines.  They kept losing one forward cylinder due to poor heat dissipation.  No water cooling, so it basically cooked.



That was my thought, heat management. BMW inline sixes of the S52 and M52, the cooling system is known to be the weak link. One overheat cycle and the heads were known to lose it and crack between the #3 and #4 cylinders. that's why buying one with a bad water pump is almost a certainty that you are also going to need a head. So I suppose that maybe in this motor, there's excess or not enough heat in that one spot leading to that oil passage clogging up.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> I'm sure you're familiar with  early Volkswagen engines.  They kept losing one forward cylinder due to poor heat dissipation.  No water cooling, so it basically cooked.



LOL...very familiar...having owned two Manx's and two baja bug conversions. We always got rid of the oil cooler that was in there blocking the air flow and routed lines out to an external oil cooler with a 12V fan on it.

I was on one of my trips to Florida in a Manx when I had that cylinder fail on me. This was before I started mounting the remote coolers on all of them. Dropped the valve seat out of the exhaust valve on that forward cylinder when I started it up after a gas stop. Limped next door to a hotel. Thumbed a ride to the nearest auto parts store and a ride back. Took the engine out in the parking lot...tore it down right there and fixed the head...put it back in, and on our way again.

It did the same thing on the trip home..LOL.


----------



## GURPS

GWguy said:


> I'm sure you're familiar with early Volkswagen engines. They kept losing one forward cylinder due to poor heat dissipation.  No water cooling, so it basically cooked.



Yes until the fan shroud was modified in 1970 IIRC [when VW went to the Dual Port Motor] 1600cc

the OIL Cooler air blew down on the #3 Cylinder



Gilligan said:


> Took the engine out in the parking lot...tore it down right there and fixed the head...put it back in, and on our way again.



The simplicity of an Air Cooled VW. 
I lost an OIL Pump coming down off the mountain on 33 headed to Harrisonburg VA.
Got a tow into town, tore it down the next day in the Hotel Parking lot, went and fetched a new pump.

Turns out the PO [and I by way of being the new owner] wasn't running the VW Filter at the pickup

 - the Baja Bug had an external cooler and spin on filter

the result was a shearing of the Oil Pump Shaft at the key in the Cam Shaft when the pump picked up some debris that jammed the pump.

I still have the vehicle, this was back in 1999 / 2000


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

vraiblonde said:


> FWIW, I love my Rav4.  When it's time to get rid of it, I'll most likely get another one.



 Great car.  If I were to buy a new car a RAV4 would be my first choice.  I have 3 Toyota's now, with my 2005 Highlander (123,000 miles) my go to car  Being retired I wouldn't be able to afford a new Highlander, but a Rav4 I could probably handle the price for a new one of those.

 12 years ago Clevalley a frequent forum member back then got me hooked up with a friend of his that sold Toyota's, got me super deal.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> 148k miles - not super high, but up there.  When we get to Marathon I'll hook up with the Toyota service place in Key West.  It will be about ready for an oil change by then, and they can check everything out.
> 
> When we were in Solomons I took it to Toyota in Lex Park.  They did an oil change and put a seal on the cap; told me to drive it 1000 miles and bring it back to check for oil consumption.  Well, we weren't going to be there in 1000 miles, so I took it to Toyota in St. Augustine, told the guy what was going on, he said don't worry about it, just keep an eye on the oil and add as needed.  Neither said anything about a valve needing to be replaced, but that seems to be the general consensus here (and yes, I value you all's opinion).  I would prefer to have the problem fixed, if it's something fixable and not an engine rebuild or some crazy thing.
> 
> I'm also looking for opinions on when it's time to get a new car.  Both of my ex-husbands liked to get something new every few years; if it were up to me I'd still be driving my '92 Wrangler - I don't like new things unless I hate the old thing. * How often do you all trade in?  Is there anything new cars come with now that I might care about?*



My car is only a 2012 and the bluetooth function is convenient for hands-free phone answering at times. I think newer vehicles have a GPS capability through the Onstar or some subscription.  I like the satellite radio subscription I have, and I could have the Onstar subscription, but I don't want that.  I have heated seats and that's pretty nifty when it's super cold outside.


----------



## glhs837

Along those lines, the bluetooth is good to have. Theses days I would look for Android Auto or Apple Play, depending on your ecosystem of choice. The new safety systems are pretty good. Auto braking to avoid collisions, lane and blind spot warning and assist. Like ABS, easy to say you are a great driver and would never need them. And if you are a great driver, chaces are you never will. Until life comes at you fast. The above are all safety related. Comfort? Heated seats are great, cooling ones even better in summer. Heated steering wheel, when it's below 40, thatsa nice. Remote start, love that too. Dual zone cliamte control can be priceless for a couple  

That said, while I'm super happy that the wife's Jeep has all the above, I ditched my Charger that had some of them in favor of a late 90s BMW convertible that has ABS and rudimentary traction control and only heated seats. Because it's just too damn much fun to drive


----------



## black dog

GWguy said:


> I'm sure you're familiar with  early Volkswagen engines.  They kept losing one forward cylinder due to poor heat dissipation.  No water cooling, so it basically cooked.



 Early Vegas had a problem with #3 cylinder, there was a void in the head casting in #3 and if the coolant got alittle low it would super heat and the silicon liner wouldn't scored and shortly vega / Astra smoke alot.. 
 GM fixed it within a few years, but by then the world knew about the blue smokers.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> My car is only a 2012 and the bluetooth function is convenient for hands-free phone answering at times. I think newer vehicles have a GPS capability through the Onstar or some subscription.  I like the satellite radio subscription I have, and I could have the Onstar subscription, but I don't want that.  I have heated seats and that's pretty nifty when it's super cold outside.





glhs837 said:


> Along those lines, the bluetooth is good to have. Theses days I would look for Android Auto or Apple Play, depending on your ecosystem of choice. The new safety systems are pretty good. Auto braking to avoid collisions, lane and blind spot warning and assist. Like ABS, easy to say you are a great driver and would never need them. And if you are a great driver, chaces are you never will. Until life comes at you fast. The above are all safety related. Comfort? Heated seats are great, cooling ones even better in summer. Heated steering wheel, when it's below 40, thatsa nice. Remote start, love that too. Dual zone cliamte control can be priceless for a couple
> 
> That said, while I'm super happy that the wife's Jeep has all the above, I ditched my Charger that had some of them in favor of a late 90s BMW convertible that has ABS and rudimentary traction control and only heated seats. Because it's just too damn much fun to drive



See, that's why I'm thinking I might want to trade 'er in.  I suck at upgrading anything because I'm usually happy with what I have and don't want to have new stuff to figure out.  But I would like bluetooth and satellite radio, and the new safety features would be cool now that I'm getting older.


----------



## glhs837

vraiblonde said:


> See, that's why I'm thinking I might want to trade 'er in.  I suck at upgrading anything because I'm usually happy with what I have and don't want to have new stuff to figure out.  But I would like bluetooth and satellite radio, and the new safety features would be cool now that I'm getting older.



Biggest issue we have with the Jeeps systems is that Benito has much larger safety margins than I do  Not on lane keeping and blind spot, we agree there, but the obstacle detection and warning does not want me clearing things by inches and will apply the brakes sometimes (at parking lot speeds) when I would not. But I know when that's going to happen and work through it  But really, most of these things are learn, set, and forget. There is an adjustment period while you learn what the vehicle is doing and why. I think the lack of education by dealers and lack of caring by drivers leads to a higher rejection rate of these technologies. People turn them off rather than take 30 minutes to learn and set them up.


----------



## Ken King

vraiblonde said:


> See, that's why I'm thinking I might want to trade 'er in.  I suck at upgrading anything because I'm usually happy with what I have and don't want to have new stuff to figure out.  But I would like bluetooth and satellite radio, and the *new safety features* would be cool now that I'm getting older.



Are you using your seatbelts yet?


----------



## GURPS

the good news is, since you travel, you can find a deal away from a big city ... maybe even buy something online


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> See, that's why I'm thinking I might want to trade 'er in.  I suck at upgrading anything because I'm usually happy with what I have and don't want to have new stuff to figure out.  But I would like bluetooth and satellite radio, and the new safety features would be cool now that I'm getting older.




Oh, yeah-as glhs837 said - the remote start is also super nice to have. Especially up here in the arctic in the winter, although I'm quite sure you would never need that down in the tropics where y'all will be wintering.


----------



## glhs837

Bann said:


> Oh, yeah-as glhs837 said - the remote start is also super nice to have. Especially up here in the arctic in the winter, although I'm quite sure you would never need that down in the tropics where y'all will be wintering.



Oh, I don't know, having that A/C kicking and the cool breeze blowing through the seat  before you get in is pretty nice. Those are the two things the wife initially said she really didn't think she would want but ended up admitting she thinks that the heated steering wheel and cooling front seats are pretty nice.


----------



## vraiblonde

Ken King said:


> Are you using your seatbelts yet?



Stop it


----------



## Bann

glhs837 said:


> Oh, I don't know, having that A/C kicking and the cool breeze blowing through the seat  before you get in is pretty nice. Those are the two things the wife initially said she really didn't think she would want but ended up admitting she thinks that the heated steering wheel and cooling front seats are pretty nice.




Oh, I forgot you mentioned the cooling front seats.    Those would be nice!


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Backup cameras are quite nice.

I had an 01 RAV4 but traded it after the transmission gave me problems at 169k and 11 years.


----------



## glhs837

PeoplesElbow said:


> Backup cameras are quite nice.
> 
> I had an 01 RAV4 but traded it after the transmission gave me problems at 169k and 11 years.



Backup camera is nice, makes hooking up a trailer solo really easy. Do wish I could turn it on when I have the trailer hooked up.


----------



## Ken King

glhs837 said:


> Backup camera is nice, makes hooking up a trailer solo really easy. Do wish I could turn it on when I have the trailer hooked up.



You can with a mod.  Check out the forums at Toyotanation.com. http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/1...8-2013/429729-turn-backup-camera-display.html There is also a youtube video where a guy throws his Tundra into reverse while driving forward and the camera comes on but the vehicle doesn't go into reverse, supposedly some computer protection prevents it, but I wouldn't recommend doing that.


----------



## glhs837

Jeep, though  There is this, but $400 bucks seems a bit much. Lots of cool functions, but not sure I want anything beside the nav entry in motion and the anytime camera

https://www.coastaletech.com/uconnectairv2.htm


----------

